

Larry Summers Nails The Economic Implications of The Facebook-WhatsApp Deal - kolbe
http://www.businessinsider.com/larry-summers-on-whatsapp-2014-2

======
quarterwave
So, it's not an investment bubble because the new start-up's don't burn as
much cash as dotcoms did? Is that the conclusion? What about all the people
holding value stock at P/E's of 50-100, and more?

